# What turbo do we have? ... Mystery Solved!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am pretty sure it is a Garrett GT14, but that is all. Here is a catalog page for different sub models, but nothing about a Cruze or Sonic.:






GT14 - Garrett - Catalog - TurboMaster


Garrett Catalog GT14 series Turbomaster sl, Spain's official distributor for Garrett and Holset Turbocompressors and TiAL accessories




www.turbomaster.info


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

GT1466, Garrett P/N 781504-5007S


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Furthermore Garrett Turbocharger 781504-5007S Technical Specifications – Garrett Motion


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You must be reading my mind as both times I was posting more when you answered...

Is it a GT1466GLSZM or just a GT1466Z or GT1466GLSZ what as I see these are on the Dodge Dart, the Fiat Abarth, Ferrari Tributo, Assetto Corse, and R3T etc.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Turbo Specifications Garrett Part NumberOE Part Number781504-5007SE55565353

Vehicle YearManufacturerModel Type2009CHEVROLET (GM)Cruze 1.4 Ecotec 140PS

Engine CodeDisplacementPower KW HP PSA14NET1.40L138HP @ 4900RPM


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Product Specifications:*
Year(s): 2009 - 2017
Make(s): Buick, Chevrolet, GMC
Model(s): Buick: Encore
Chevrolet: Cruze, Sonic, Trax
Engine(s): 1.4L Ecotec
Turbo Model(s): MGT1446MZGL
Manufacturer: Garrett
Garrett P/N: 781504-5013S
OEM Number(s): GM: E55565353
Typical Cost new: $536.71
Gasket kit: $34.20


----------

